# can MK1 TT rear fenders be 'rolled'?



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

*can MK1 TT rear fenders be 'rolled'? edit... 'pulled'?*

so I'm running some 19x10 rears... yeah, yeah, I know... they're heavy and all but they look great for my day to day use.
Anyway, the fenders rub on the tires a bit when I hit a bump. Below pic will show you that the rears are out past the fender about 1/2 in. These are built with this offset, no spacers used, so I cannot set the wheel back toward the the inside of the fender at all. The only solution is to widen it.
Can we roll our fenders by heating them up and using pressure to bend them out? I have 0 experience with this kind of thing, and it has only recently been something that I have toyed aound with.
It seems if I got the top of the fender, about 5in from center on both sides about a 1/4in out farther, then all my problems would be solved. Any input would be great. 










_Modified by taifighter at 5:06 AM 4/20/2010_


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: can MK1 TT rear fenders be 'rolled'? (taifighter)*

There really isn't anything to roll in the fenders. I would say you need to pull them to fix the rubbing.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: can MK1 TT rear fenders be 'rolled'? (PDubbs20AE)*

There's 2 things.
1. Pulling fenders. This is where you flair your fender out (so make it wider)
2. Rolling fenders. On the inside of some fenders there's a little lip that can be flattened against the inside of the fender. This is 'rolling' your fender. Basically your fender looks like this "_|" and you make it look like "||". I know our front fenders have this lip but I've never looked at the rear.
You could also get a smaller tire and that would help immensely.
-Ben


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

ok, I guess I am looking to pull the fenders then.
I'm interested to see what I can do to fine tune my setup instead of buying different tires. Plus any smaller tire wouldn't look right with the size wheels I have.
Anyone else?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (taifighter)*

prepare to have the fenders painted as well....


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

in theory, by using heat the paint will flex for the minimal amount of movement I am trying to get out of them. The split from the rear bumper where it meets the fender also seems like it would offer some room for movement/flex


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (taifighter)*

well good luck with that one then. personally for $250 I'd just get new tires but that's just me.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

new tires won't put them back under my fenders when I have 10in wide rears with this kind of offset on. They will stick out regardless. Check the pics for further explanation. 
$250 would get me one (1) rear tire that would get the same treatment as the ones I currently had. A smaller width tire would require 'stretch n poke', which is the opposite direction that I want to take this car.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (taifighter)*

yeah they will stick out but you won't rub with a smaller tire. You can try and pull your fenders yourself but I've yet to see someone that isn't a body guy do it good


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (Neb)*

I always wondered what pulled fenders on a TT would look like. Theres gotta be someone out there thats done it.
Nice whip BTW


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (taifighter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taifighter* »_in theory, by using heat the paint will flex for the minimal amount of movement I am trying to get out of them. The split from the rear bumper where it meets the fender also seems like it would offer some room for movement/flex

yes, in theory.
but not in the case of pulling fenders. the paint will crack


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: can MK1 TT rear fenders be 'rolled'? edit... 'pulled'? (taifighter)*

The TT's fenders are pretty much rolled from the factory, unless my car was previously owned by an enthusiast and returned to absolutely 100% stock before I got it








I wouldn't risk ruining your paint just to deter a little rubbing


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: can MK1 TT rear fenders be 'rolled'? edit... 'pulled'? (Murderface)*

I always wanted to see a TT with totally rounded fenders, or at least with the flattened part at like a 60* or 45* outward roll. I'm pretty sure I saw a pic some time or another but its all on the interwebs and who knows where that pic is...


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: can MK1 TT rear fenders be 'rolled'? edit... 'pulled'? (l88m22vette)*

Ive seen it before. Heres the only image I could find, I know theres alot more out there tho.
I was thinking about doing it at first before I painted the car but decided not to go through with it.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: can MK1 TT rear fenders be 'rolled'? edit... 'pulled'? (weakstyles.)*

That actually looks really nice. Looks like the fronts have been pulled to match as well.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

What suspension are you running? I had rear poke like that and I was lower then you and didn't have any rubbing issues & I drive really aggressive.
Sounds like you need something stiffer back there!


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (DougLoBue)*

probably the tire size hes running


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

275/30/19 rear
I gots wide pride


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (DougLoBue)*

-withdrawn-


_Modified by DougLoBue at 1:21 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: can MK1 TT rear fenders be 'rolled'? edit... 'pulled'? (weakstyles.)*

That looks really good


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

if you want to avoid the rubbing, go with a tire size thats an inch or so less wide


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (fEEDub v.1.0)*

still like the see more options. Rather not hack up the car and repaint the rear end. Mine stick out a bit as well unfortunately. The front is a bit easier since you can do whatever you want and just repaint the fenders, but the rear.
FYI for me its not the rubbing but more the looks, sticking out tires is a big no no. I was always considering of getting the A6 allroad fender extensions and slapping them on there but not sure it would look the part ....
Well I have lot more time before even worrying about the looks, first the car has to drive lol


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

FYI, the TT does not have rear fenders. If you have rear fenders, you're driving a Beetle


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: can MK1 TT rear fenders be 'rolled'? edit... 'pulled'? (taifighter)*

yes they can be rolled ecstuning sells a product that rolls it.....


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: can MK1 TT rear fenders be 'rolled'? edit... 'pulled'? (beeyond)*

^ you still can only go so far w/o heat and paint work, its not like you can just roll out a mad flare (if you could, who wouldn't do it?)


----------



## MsWeakstyles (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: can MK1 TT rear fenders be 'rolled'? edit... 'pulled'? (weakstyles.)*

is that really a pic of your car? I cant tell anymore with all this editing crap.. i like it better there. The radio must have worked then lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: can MK1 TT rear fenders be 'rolled'? edit... 'pulled'? (weakstyles.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_Ive seen it before. Heres the only image I could find, I know theres alot more out there tho.
I was thinking about doing it at first before I painted the car but decided not to go through with it.









too bad you didn't, that looks $$$
I'm also really digging that rear window spoiler


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: can MK1 TT rear fenders be 'rolled'? edit... 'pulled'? (Neb)*

lol yea thats not mine.


----------



## nitroTT (Jun 20, 2015)

Has anyone done any other mods like this since then?? Im about to fit some wide tires and thinking about what i should do with my fenders. Im also going to repaint after the fender work!

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

nitroTT said:


> Has anyone done any other mods like this since then?? Im about to fit some wide tires and thinking about what i should do with my fenders. Im also going to repaint after the fender work!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


Nope never!


----------



## nitroTT (Jun 20, 2015)

Haha didnt think so

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitroTT (Jun 20, 2015)

Any thoughts on these???

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------

